

We need more non-geeks creating internet startups - weiser

It seems like most internet related startups these days are being founded by people with technical backgrounds such as computer science, programming, etc. You know, areas where geeks excel. Now, I agree that you obviously need some technical skills to create web application(s) for your startup, and geeks are good at that. But an internet startup these days is much more than writing code. Understanding what people want, what people will pay for, marketing, management, etc all are very important. I mean, you dont need to ace advanced algorithms class to create myspace or facebook or flickr or whatever. Now, many geeks can handle things very well beyond writing code, and they have proven that (myspace, facebook). But I think we'll see much more interesting startups if people from other backgrounds ranging from sociology to psychology to i dont know, english literature, can learn some programming and create some web apps. Any thoughts on that. 
======
menloparkbum
You've picked some bad examples... Flickr founders were a philosophy major and
former art director:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caterina_Fake>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stewart_Butterfield>

myspace founder has a master's degree in film:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Anderson>

------
paul
There's no reason why "geeks" can't understand these other topics as well (and
likewise, people from other backgrounds can learn to code). I don't like
pigeonholing people and expecting them to only be good at one thing.

If you can understand both sides of the equation, that's a huge advantage.
Technology is still very important, and people who don't understand it are
going to have (or cause) problems.

------
SwellJoe
It's easier than ever to build web applications. And cheaper than ever to hire
people to make them for you (see: Digg, MySpace).

I've encouraged folks who aren't technical to pursue their (seemingly good)
ideas in the past...so far, not much has come of it. But I don't think it's
because it is impossible for a non-technical founder to guide a good product
into existence. It seems likely that the people just didn't have the necessary
drive or were too risk averse to spend the few thousand bucks it takes to
build something.

But, when I see a fundamentally technical startup (which any web application
is) without any technical founders, I also assume that it is destined for
failure. You need to contribute something to the equation. A good idea isn't
even a start. It can be something as simple as money (a few thousand bucks can
start something), design ability, good industry contacts in your target
market, etc. But you need something that random dude on the street doesn't
have, or else there's no way you're going to win against the dozen or so
hackers who have the same idea right now (or have it five minutes after they
see your shoddy implementation of the idea).

So, I guess my answer is a resounding: Maybe.

------
dappelbaum
I'm not sure what you are saying here - are you saying that if intelligent
non-coders learn coding they will produce better internet applications? Is the
implication of that statement that coders like myself are uncreative?

Menloparkbum gets my vote here - Paul also.

I'm not trying to be harsh, but really, just what segment of the technology
community are you referring to when you say "geeks"? Coders? I only ask
because this is a news message board on YC, so its kind of the pot calling the
kettle black. To most people everyone on this board would be a geek. I say
embrace your fellow programmer and don't discriminate against him how ever
much he may remind you of Wayne Knight in Jurassic Park.

------
colortone
A better way to think about this may be in terms of people with DOMAIN-
SPECIFIC experience/talent learning how to apply "new" technologies (e.g. rss,
wikis, etc) to solve problems.

I agree with the original post in that "hacker"-created apps seem to center
around just a few domains:

\- generalized business/productivity \- general social interaction \- general
media consumption/prosumption

These are just my impressions, but I feel that there is something to them. I
wish we were seeing more apps for, say, the medical profession, the poor, or
for really specific target markets (maybe "bond traders" or "school
teachers").

Clearly education is one field that could stand s'more revolutionizing...

~~~
dappelbaum
Educational software needs work, I agree. Someone should really make a better
Blackboard...

------
rms
Once they learn the programming, aren't they geeks?

------
eusman
no we don't!

there are enough and not enough startups already comprised of those beautiful
creatures you call geeks!

laughing at the code of others is not the right start for learning
programming!

having a non-technical co-founder is one thing, and having a person of a
different field learn being technical a tottaly unnecessary thing and probably
harder and needs totally different drive to pursue...technical persons tend to
choose like minded ones. its easier for them to become business minded, at
least one of them from the team...

good luck!

------
jpalacio486
I totally agree with you. I consider myself a geek but I hardly know anything
about programming. I understand networking concepts and I live and breathe
technology but I am not a hacker. I am learning, but it is hard. I applied for
Winter 08 funding because I think I have a great idea with great potential.
Hopefully YC looks beyond my partner and I not being able to code and takes
our other strengths into account.

